# What music they use Talon Falls (KY)



## kdouglas75 (Sep 14, 2007)

Does anyone know what music they use at Talon Falls (in KY) when going through clown area?? think its a Marilyn Manson one but not sure...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Not familiar with Talon Falls, but I know a few pro haunts with circus/carny themes are using "Greatest Show Unearthed" by Creature Feature. Check out their MySpace page and listen to it and see if that's the track; it has a vaguely Manson-ish sound to it.


----------

